# SEO: h1 im Logo



## Dustin84 (9. November 2010)

Hallo,

auf meiner Seite ist mein h1 recht weit untem im Quelltext. Google findet es aber besser, wenn h1 möglichst weit oben im Body ist (oder?).

Mein Logo hingegen ist fast ganz am Anfang vom Body.

Nun ein trick aus dem Internet:

```
<h1>
   <a href="/de">
      <img src="tl_files/lb/logo.gif" alt="Hier steht dann die eigentliche h1" title="Zur Startseite" width="222" height="32"/>
   </a>
</h1>
```

Hier wird der Inhalt vom img alt tag als h1 genommen. 

Macht das sinn oder ist das quatsch?

Gruß
D.


----------



## iAmRich (9. November 2010)

Guten tag,

Meines wissens nach ist das totaler schwachsinn, da Google ja von dem HTML-Tag <h1></h1> ausgeht und nicht vom Begriff "h1"... oder ich habe es ganz einfach falsch verstanden :/ ...


----------



## tombe (9. November 2010)

@iAmRich: Das HTML-Tag gibt es bei ihm ja auch. Allerdings umgibt es hier halt keinen Text (im eigentlichen Sinn) sondern ein Bild.

@Dustin84: Wo hast du den diesen "Trick" her und wird da nicht darüber geschrieben?
Ich an deiner Stelle würde nach einer anderen Lösung suchen, z.B. direkt nach/unter dem Logo wirklich Text schreiben der dan als H1 formatiert wird.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## iAmRich (9. November 2010)

@tombe: achsoooo oh... Hab ich ja gar nicht gemerkt ^^.. Ich bitte vielmals um Verzeihung...

Okay mich würde es jetzt aber auch interessieren ob dieser Trick nun klappt oder nicht...

Grüßli Rich


----------



## SpiceLab (9. November 2010)

Übersicht: Image-Replacement-Techniken


----------

